# Motores para un proyecto de robot zumo



## manson14 (Jul 21, 2008)

Les comento que soy primerizo en todo esto esto acabo de cursar el segundo semestre de bachillerato y pues a mediados de este semestre ubo un minitorne de robots zumo en mi colegio para los de sexto semestres pero pues le entre con unos compañeros ahora lo que pasa es que que nos emocionamos demasiado y excedimos el peso limite y tan solo pudimos pelear una vez contra otro otros chavos qe les paso lo mismo jajaja y le ganamos aun cuando eran de 6º jajajajajaj bueno ahora si lo que sucedio es que no supimos que motores utilizar y utilizamos dos motores de elevadores de los cristales de un auto pero el problema es que son demasiado pesados tienen fuerza pero nada de velocidad y pues estamos pensando en modificar este robot y mi preguntas es que tipo de motor me recomienda que tenga mucha fuerza velocidad y no sean muy pesados maximo un peso de 400g por motor para no revazar el peso de 2 kg y aci poder mejora nuestro chasis y si tiene una idea de algun arma y como realizarlas son bien resividas se los agradecere mucho.

posdata les adjunto una imagen de nuestro intento de robot jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2008)

Esto se habia tratado en algún post, y recuerdo haber sugerido motores de destornilladores electricos de descarte, mucha fuerza, poco consumo (Por la reducción)


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Jul 22, 2008)

Por menos de 40 dólares conseguís destornilladores eléctricos nuevos que apenas superan los 400g. Así tenés la fuerza (tienen reductora y todo) y baterías recargables para el robot.


----------



## geras1234 (Sep 26, 2008)

ppues    yo  siempre he recomendado  los motores  de  carrito de juguiete de esos para cargar niños power wheels   ya quei   tieien un reductor muy chido     que da mucha  fuerza  y  como  son d epalstico pesan poco


----------



## Msanduay (May 29, 2009)

yo aca en argentina el miercoles pasado consegui unos motores de 190 rpm q mueven hasta un robot de  12 kg y el peso de estos es de 90 gramos cada motor.


----------



## Learning (May 30, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es martin soy de argentina , toy interesado en aprender electronica para aplicarla a mi aficion ala robotica. Toy en el desarrollo de mi primer robot para la competencia de Sumo bot de la UTN de Bahia Blanca - Categoria: polimodal -  y mi primer dilema que me surgio es conseguir un buen motor con bastante torque pero veloz a la ves pido disculpas si estoy en la categoria equivoca pero pense que seria la mejro forma que sea leido ...

 Me intereso mucho el aporte de MSANDUAY de esos motores y me preguntaba si podrias pasar el datasheet y el lugar donde adquirirlos?


Saludos . Gracias ^^


----------



## unleased! (May 31, 2009)

manson14 dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos
> bueno para comenzar les comento que soy primerizo en todo esto esto acabo de cursar el segundo semestre de bachillerato y pues a mediados de este semestre ubo un minitorne de robots zumo en mi colegio para los de sexto semestres pero pues le entre con unos compañeros ahora lo que pasa es que que nos emocionamos demasiado y excedimos el peso limite y tan solo pudimos pelear una vez contra otro otros chavos qe les paso lo mismo jajaja y le ganamos aun cuando eran de 6º jajajajajaj bueno ahora si lo que sucedio es que no supimos que motores utilizar y utilizamos dos motores de elevadores de los cristales de un auto pero el problema es que son demasiado pesados tienen fuerza pero nada de velocidad y pues estamos pensando en modificar este robot y mi preguntas es que tipo de motor me recomienda que tenga mucha fuerza velocidad y no sean muy pesados maximo un peso de 400g por motor para no revazar el peso de 2 kg y aci poder mejora nuestro chasis y si tiene una idea de algun arma y como realizarlas son bien resividas se los agradecere mucho.


 Buaaaa!!! Como cuesta leer todo de un tirón sin puntos ni comas.


----------



## Palmas (Dic 28, 2010)

Msanduay dijo:


> yo aca en argentina el miercoles pasado consegui unos motores de 190 rpm q mueven hasta un robot de 12 kg y el peso de estos es de 90 gramos cada motor.


 Hola Msanduay, y puedes decirme cómo se llaman estos motores para podeer preguntar por ellos en el mercado peruano. Gracias.
Palmas.


----------



## NorbertElizalde (Ago 28, 2013)

Hola soy.nuevo en el foro, 
armare un sumobot pero nose que motores usar el robot tiene que pesar menos de 20 kilos pero la verdad nose que motores usar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2013)

A ver si algo de aqui te sirve :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=robot+sumo&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff19%2Fmotores-sumobot-103963%2F%3Futm_source%3Dlaspost%26utm_medium%3Dlaspost%26utm_campaign%3Dlaspost&ss=3401j1402279j10

Saludos !


----------



## NorbertElizalde (Ago 29, 2013)

gracias me ayudó mucho
solo quisiera saber si tienes por ayi un simulador de circuitos para facilitar la construcción


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=simuladores&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff36%2Farenero-festejando-nino-llevamos-dentro-exceptuando-s-lleva-65406%2Findex12.html%23post836956&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=3510j1441940j11


----------



## NorbertElizalde (Ago 29, 2013)

gracias por tu ayuda ahora manos a la obra =D


----------



## electroconico (Ago 29, 2013)

Checale aqui 

http://www.robotmarketplace.com/store.html

Si vas a ocupar reciclados pues ahi no tengo idea,los motores de limpiaparabrisas tienen gran tierque pero muy lentos,ademas del gran consumo.

Saludos!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 29, 2013)

una duda-... los sumobotss son a control remoto  o  autonomos??? gracias.

aparte del peso.. tengo entencido que deben "caber" en una caja de tanto por tanto por tanto  cm... o  me equivoco ??


----------



## NorbertElizalde (Ago 29, 2013)

es por control remoto 
creo q*ue* es como de un pie cuadrado o un poco menos entre 20 y 30 cm


----------

